# John McLane's Beretta



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Just watched the latest Die Hard movie last night, _Live Free or Die Hard_. Wildy far-fetched of course, but I thought it had some clever stunts and was non-stop action entertainment right from the beginning.

One thing struck me though. Ever since movie number one, McLane's sidearm has always been the Beretta 92FS. In this movie, as best I could tell, he had the new PX4 Storm. Felt like a tragic break in tradition, but I guess they were just trying to move McLane up into the 21st Century with a polymer frame gun. Or more likely, the director just thought it looked cooler. I kinda like that they stuck with a Beretta though. Any opinions from other die-hard _Die Hard_ fans? :mrgreen:


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I liked the movie but I wasn't paying any attention to the gun. I'll have to go back and watch it again one of these days 

-Jeff-


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

If memory serves.............John McClane had a tendancy to grab what-ever gun he could get his hands on and pull the trigger.....alot_.......(thru the table scene in the 1st Die Hard - CLASSIC!!)_

As for using Beretta PX4 Storm instead of the 92FS.....hey if it works to stop terrorists......go get'em John!!

-_"Now I have a machine gun. Ho ho ho." _


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

This thread used to have close up pics of the PX4.

Check this one out, too.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Well eversince the turn of the 21st century all actors 'know' kung fu.

Now, it appears Parkour has become mandatory since Casino Royale.

The only weapon that stood out for me was the F35 VTOL in the semi chase scene. Otherwise the movie was a whole bunch of badly aimed full auto fire against the hero fielding a handgun.


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

*John McLane's Baretta*

They lost me in the first film, when he was talking to the airport security guard and said " someone tried to kill him with a Glock 7 it's made of porcelin and doesn't show up on airport security" or something to that effect. Saw it on one of the forums they had a link to a small clip of the movie.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

gilfo said:


> They lost me in the first film, when he was talking to the airport security guard and said " someone tried to kill him with a Glock 7 it's made of porcelin and doesn't show up on airport security" or something to that effect. Saw it on one of the forums they had a link to a small clip of the movie.


:smt023
Yep this one and the "lethal weapon" set. Thank you Holliwood for putting forth more anti-gun claptrap(except of course if it puts butts in seats)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

He doesn't start off with the PX4 - HIS gun is a Sig in the movie. But he pics up guns long the way - 1 of which is the PX4.

I too was disappointed that he didn't have the Beretta 92FS


----------



## MercuryRed (Feb 13, 2008)

The other thing that doesn't really matter but is fun to notice is that Bruce Willis is left handed. So it makes me feel better as a left handed shooter.....Hell if John McClane can do it so can I.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

niadhf said:


> :smt023
> Yep this one and the "lethal weapon" set. Thank you Holliwood for putting forth more anti-gun claptrap(except of course if it puts butts in seats)


Wha??? It's just a movie. Suspend your disbelief a little bit. I don't know how you can claim the Die Hards and Leathal Weapon series are "anti-gun". For me, one fictional line in a movie does not negate the piles of dead bad guys shot by the good guys' guns by the end of the film. :watching:

I can't imagine any anti-gun person enjoying any of those movies. I would bet it's more likely that people would protest those movies because they glorify gun violence. Just my $.02.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I don't know how you can claim the Die Hards and Lethal Weapon series are "anti-gun".


Just check out the posters in the police station in Lethal Weapon 3 or 4. Mel Gibson and Danny Glover are rampantly anti-gun, yet make millions on gun movies. Hypocrisy at it's finest! I can't even watch the LW series any more.

I never got an anti impression from Die Hard. I think the whole "ceramic gun" thing was used to fit in with how the BG's could get the gun into the airport w/o being detected.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Todd said:


> Just check out the posters in the police station in Lethal Weapon 3 or 4. Mel Gibson and Danny Glover are rampantly anti-gun, yet make millions on gun movies. Hypocrisy at it's finest! I can't even watch the LW series any more.
> 
> I never got an anti impression from Die Hard. I think the whole "ceramic gun" thing was used to fit in with how the BG's could get the gun into the airport w/o being detected.


Oh, well there's your problem right there. Watching anything but the first two LW's. :smt033 And also, they are Hollywood actors. They do the movies that pay the bills. (And they pay too many of their bills in my opinion, considering their one and only job is to be believeable on camera.) Just do what I do: Don't look for logic in their actions and don't take any of their political views seriously.

I agree with your Die Hard theory. They probably just made that up so the BG's could have a gun in the Airport. Just a minor plot point so they could move on to the next scene where things start exploding again. :anim_lol:


----------



## khellandros66 (Oct 1, 2007)

MercuryRed said:


> The other thing that doesn't really matter but is fun to notice is that Bruce Willis is left handed. So it makes me feel better as a left handed shooter.....Hell if John McClane can do it so can I.


Pay Attention to Mark Walberg then cause in Shooter he is constantly favoring his left hand and in Four Brothers as well.


----------

